# My Idea for TV Stand



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Can never find what I want, and if I do, it costs a fortune. So, here's what I'm working on now...

IKEA cabinet below










Approx 48" long; 24" high; Glass front lifts from bottom; hinged at top and middle so folds in minimal space.

I would add some 3"-4" brushed SS legs and a plate glass top. I have used smaller versions of these cabinets in our bedroom as night stands and upper wall cabinets (all bolted to wall - no legs). 

So...whuddya think?

Jim


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would skip the glass top. The less glass in the room the better.

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Bonus is that it matches your other furniture.

A few questions however.
- How much weight is going to be loaded on/in it?
- How deep is it? The reason I ask is whether it will be deep enough for your components plus wiring extending from behind them. 
- How wide are the internal bays (looks like 4 of them)? Standard component width is around 17" and you would want some room for ventilation.
- Speaking of ventilation, depending on what you have inside it could heat up if the unit was closed. Receivers, PVRs and game systems can be like little space heaters.


----------

